# iPad or Mac Air



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hello all:

Just wanted your opinion on something. Half of me really likes the look of the iPad and I can see a market for it. The other half is still hung on some of, in my view, limitations .... and yes I know it will probably change in a year or so .

But if I want a light device to also act as an occasional computer wouldn't an Air make more sense. Especially when you factor the cost of a 64gb iPad and a refurb Mac Air . Doesn't the Air make more sense all around. I'm not sure if I would like to have touch screens as my only input device and I think the Air's screen would be a larger surface.

I know I'm still thinking computer here, but between the two, outside of the "coolness" of the iPad, doesn't a refurb Air make more sense?


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, if you want to use it as a travel computer, the air does make more sense. It doesn't have 3G, so it depends where you want to use this "travel device" I think that the iPad is not for people who see its limitations, but for people who see its usefulness, the people that see how limited it is want a macbook or macbook air.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

That's what the computer half of my brain says .... the other half wonders if this is going to be the way of the future for most portable devices, which means wait a year or so to see if the company's expectations meet the markets.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I am not one of the iPad haters, but I do think the MacBook Air is a better experience as a "full fledged computer". It all depends on what you want to do. If it's Web Surfing, YouTubing and Email - the iPad is probably just fine. Plus it has 3G (if you pay/wait for the 3G model).

The MacBook Air is my primary machine. It's a great little computer and I never feel that I'm having to "lug it" anywhere. In fact, I have to check a bunch of times after leaving work, or a coffee shop if it's in my bag - 'cause my bag is so light with the Air in there, that I worry I've left my computer behind!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I don't see the iPad as a computer, even though with the help of developers it may become more like one. To me it is an entertainment/communication device, so personally I think they serve different market segments.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Top-end aside, the iPad is 40% of the cost of even a refurb MacBook Air. Not sure this is really a fair comparison.

If you want an occasional computer, look at what you use it for. If you need more than just a browser and email then I would look towards the Air.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

My first thought upon seeing the iPad was "poor man's Macbook Air." I work on a regular Macbook Pro and I think I could do 98% of my job with an iPad with keyboard dock. 

HOWEVER, I think I'd still need a full blown computer for connectivity, including routine backups and storage, ripping DVDs/CDs for consumption on the iPad and a few company-dictated workflow/process stuff.


----------



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

I own an Air, and I see the iPad as "worthless" right now. I also own an iPhone, which i tether on the Air for the occasional times I don't have wifi. I actually use my Air to edit pictures (lighroom/photoshop), which you can't do on the iPad.

Honestly, I'm waiting for the 2nd gen iPad. I'm hoping for a "real" netbook/computer replacement, if that will ever happen. The only reason I would want the iPad is for it's "holy ****, it's amazing", and to read magazines as PDF files, which honestly is something I've been wanting to do for a while. I have so many PDFs on my Air, but I can't stand reading them on a laptop screen!


----------

